# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Determining Footing size

## Mrness

Hi all,  
Can anyone elaborate on the way the footing size is determined for pergolas? There is a dependency between the roof area supported by each post, the type of the awning (attached or free standing) and the footing size. 
I assume the soil type, contours, classification, etc. would also need to be taken into consideration, but this is unclear from some examples that I saw.  
Can anyone shed any more light onto this?

----------


## Master Splinter

Have a look here.  (pdf file)

----------


## r3nov8or

> Have a look here.  (pdf file)

  "This document has expired" after a few seconds.

----------


## jiggy

Try this one , it covers AS 1684 Section3 Substructure, should have all the info....www.nirimbatafe.com/.../AS1684%20Section%203%20Substructure.ppt. Sorry just tried that link and it didnt work.. Type in AS 1684 Section3 Substructure,and it should come up in Google

----------


## Master Splinter

Try again - it's working fine for me!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Try again - it's working fine for me!

  Attached is what I am getting. Happens soon after the front page with the house frame appears.

----------


## Bedford

:What he said: 
'Tis a fizzer here too. :Smilie:

----------


## Master Splinter

Ahhh - it's not a site problem, its a draconian-digital-restrictions-management system in the PDF itself.  Download the pdf and open with something like the free Foxit PDF Reader and it's fine. 
(Why a PDF reader like Acrobat needs to be able to interpret Javascript in the first place, I'll never know!)

----------


## tyrsha

Hi all, 
This is a great site and pleased to see everyone helping one another.,,, :Smilie:  
Now I need someones expertise...I'm struggling to find any standards to indicate how to select the correct size for the post/pole. I'm building a Balinese hut with decking...it's 6 metre square and only using 4 posts @ 5 metres apart. Using the Aus Standards, I've calculated the size of the footing required but unable to find the sizing for the post.
I intend to use koppers logs which is 150 in diameter...1 metre will concreted in which will leave 2.6 meter above ground...
So my question is, is this 150mm sufficient enough? 
appreciate any help.
Tyrsha

----------


## jiggy

Tyrsha 150 mm should be okay as long as the grading of the timber is ok, i think it has to be h5 for structural work but you should check with an engineer

----------


## tyrsha

Thanks Mate...

----------


## Mrness

Thanks guys, but I have the same issue with that document - it is expired.  :Frown:

----------


## Master Splinter

See this reply  -  www.renovateforum.com/f204/determining-footing-size-97048/#post838026 
(Link mangled to stop the board software putting a non-relevant title in its place)

----------


## Hoppy

:Rolleyes:  Section 3 of AS 1684 will give you some pad sizes, but for a pergola or verandah the pads need to hold the structure down against wind up lift loads. So the pads need to take care of uplift. check with your local council as to the wind speed in your area, N1, N2 or N3 you may also be lucky and they will give you some idea. 450mm x 450mm x 600mm is a good general all over size to consider.

----------

